# Show me your jig!! :)



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

So I am new to the bottom jigging and so far have had good luck with this Butterfly Jig catching AJ's. In about 3 trips have got 8 Aj's but not a keeper yet.

Has anyone used these jigs and caught anything other than AJ's? If so what type did you use and what did you catch?

I usually fish in 100-200 feet of water.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've used a 3 oz orange one nearshore an have caught snapper, scamp grouper,aj an a couple spanish so far. Last time we went out I out fished my friend an there dad combined an they were using live cigar minnows. I just started using these before winter an absolutely love them. There deffinetly the first thing i drop when we get to the spot an i think they'll just about catch anything since you work the whole water column with it. Btw my favorite color is orange hands down.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have prolly 100lbs of these jigs, thats all I use, ive caught, grouper, AJ's snaper, shark, believe it or not bull reds, and lots of other fish. I dont bottom fish anymore, Id rather be jigging


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Donnie24 said:


> I've used a 3 oz orange one nearshore an have caught snapper, scamp grouper,aj an a couple spanish so far. Last time we went out I out fished my friend an there dad combined an they were using live cigar minnows. I just started using these before winter an absolutely love them. There deffinetly the first thing i drop when we get to the spot an i think they'll just about catch anything since you work the whole water column with it. Btw my favorite color is orange hands down.


Thanks. How deep do you usually fish and are you talking about the shallow water series? If so which type do you like, “Slidend” a side-to-side motion, “Whiligig” a spiral motion and “Centervortex” for a multiple motion?


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are a few of the ones I'm using. 
Two of my favorites are not shown, cause they are on the boat, and those are the solid white with glow dots and the pink and white (always a favorite).
these are the 5 gram versions. 
We've caught snapper, grouper, AJ's, sharks, and Kings on these.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great jigs just too high priced and I prefer blue back.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Im not a huge jig fisher...Im lazy. But I can say that everytime I go Jack fishing it don't matter what color, what brand, no matter what they all get slammed if the fish is there.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Jigging*

Well I Jig 99% of the time. I have a stella 10000 SW PE6 Diawa Boat Braid and a Smith AMJ Jigging rod,,,, I love jigging. For AJ's in the Atlantic near Daytona Beach, they seem to love the Green back stick jigs,,,, I've been here in the Navarre area now for almost a year,,, and the short time I've been here have noticed that in these waters, the AJ's prefer the pink jigs..... And when June 1st comes around a have a slammer of a jig for these ARS..... Jig On,,,, Jig Strong!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey almo100!!!
Try one of my jigs, you won't be disappointed!! I sell them at Sam's, J&M, Outcast Tackle, or online in my ebay store.
Like my logo says, DROP IT JIG IT CATCH IT!!!
www.squidtaillure.com


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

good priced and works good, for just about everything with fins


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

CAPEHORN 31 said:


> Hey almo100!!!
> Try one of my jigs, you won't be disappointed!! I sell them at Sam's, J&M, Outcast Tackle, or online in my ebay store.
> Like my logo says, DROP IT JIG IT CATCH IT!!!
> www.squidtaillure.com


 
I can also attest to the jigs here Glen is offering. They do the work for you, just drop and hang on.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

which colors y'all recommend for grouper, they look awesome I'm really wanting to do some grouper jigging this year


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the all white glow the best for Grouper and Snapper as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All glow and rainbow in the squid tails are my favorites


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

there will definitely be some on the boat this season, thanks for replies Chris and losterman (fine snapper also)


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

CAPEHORN 31 said:


> Hey almo100!!!
> Try one of my jigs, you won't be disappointed!! I sell them at Sam's, J&M, Outcast Tackle, or online in my ebay store.
> Like my logo says, DROP IT JIG IT CATCH IT!!!
> www.squidtaillure.com


Thanks. I'll give them a shot. Not for nothing but looks like you might need bit of help with the site. 

Just in case you do. www.revivemediaservices.com


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

almo100 said:


> View attachment 78858
> 
> 
> So I am new to the bottom jigging and so far have had good luck with this Butterfly Jig catching AJ's. In about 3 trips have got 8 Aj's but not a keeper yet.
> ...


That jigging sure does burn a lot of calories. I prefer live bait. I have not caught anything with mine.
I have a jig about half that size.


----------

